# Inflationary Pricing of Honey



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

I would not link my honey price to something subsidized as the politics could take your business for a ride then. I would not advertise as treatment free honey because that is a bit loosely defined and you would need to change your label if you changed your beekeeping practices. And the bees can find substances on flowers I would not want to ingest, whether they are tf or not. So what does that advertising gain me?
I do set a price for my honey based on local honey prices. I raise my price the same amount as costs increase. Eg jars. How much honey or how many hives are you asking about?


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I just told my primary retailer of my honey that I was going to have to go up on my wholesale price per pound to them. My packaging has increased by $.25/container. I delivery to them, and my transportation cost has doubled. They seemed to understand. They will just need to pass it on to their customers.

I agree with Amibusiness though. I would not tie my prices to an arbitrary index like milk or anything else. I would simply explain how the current supply chain has directly impacted you and your cost of producing your product.


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

Ami,

I'm only selling a couple hundred pounds of honey.

My question relates to how to adjust what I charge when prices are moving rapidly. The honey prices in my area can vary from $8/lb to $18/lb. It is hard to know what is the reasonable or "fair" price. Of course, honey is only worth what people will pay...


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

Sell it at what seems fair to you. When you have a regular customer base they will follow reasonable fluctuations in your prices. Everybody knows prices are unstable now and will understand. We do not raise our prices when everybody else does. We raise them to match our cost of production.
If you do not have a customer base I would say tread carefully. I would rather not decrease my prices. For many years we did not offer bulk discounts because we were selling too quickly. Now that we produce more we do offer a bulk price per case but it is not a huge discount. I am not trying to undersell anybody. I am trying to provide a quality product my customers cannot get elsewhere. If I had 2 million # I would have to think about it very differently....
If you are just starting out see what honey out there is most similar to yours, in quality, appearance, locality, method of production, etc.


----------



## TF_Beek (May 28, 2021)

The cost of woodenware, transportation, jars, etc. have all gone up significantly, it only makes sense that your honey price needs to rise too. Better to rise with the tide then to be caught needing to do a significant price hike in a couple years. Most buyers understand a modest increase and will accept it without complaint. I expect to increase from $16/lb to $17-$18/lb retail this year so we can keep that price for a couple years.

Yes, our honey is marketed as coming from treatment-free hives, and we have a brief description of what that means on our label. Most consumers don't know the difference, but those who do appreciate it. It's a feature of your product that adds value over others, why would you not advertise it as such?


----------

